# Waxing W/ Nufinish



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

I am just wondering if anyone has used NuFinish on the aluminum skirting around the bottom of the camper (the brownish beige color). I have used NuFinish for a number of years now and love the product. Its only problem is that it will not rub/buff off of certain surfaces (i.e. textured plastics and flat paints).

I believe this is an area that may fall under one of those exceptions.

I have waxed the trailer with the exception of this area. Has anyone else been braver than I?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It is aluminum and yes I have used NuFinish on that surface. As you alreadt stated, keep it off the plastic wheel wells.

John


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Used it on that section also with no issues. I really like how easy it went on and it seems to last a long time.


----------

